# Nasen/Zährten...???



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2013)

...wer hat schon welche gegessen und kann über Geschmack und Gräten etc. berichten????


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nasen/Zährten...???*

...ich würde gerne die Anfrage um den Rapfen erweitern.

Falls unerwünscht, bitte löschen ! 

R.S.


----------



## Lazarus (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nasen/Zährten...???*

Nasen: Sehr lecker, ergiebiger als Brachsen.

Habe sie in 'Bratnasen' (in Essigsud eingelegt) verwandelt, so dass die Gräten neutralisiert wurden.
Geschmacksunterschiede zu mitverarbeiten Rotaugen und Brachsen konnte ich nicht feststellen, das lag sicher an der Zubereitungsart, die die Nuancen überdeckt. 
Gut gefallen hat mir das zarte Fleisch der Nasen!

Als Bestandteil von Fischküchle mag ich die Nasen auch, die Gräten spielen dabei natürlich keine Rolle.

Zährte und Schied hatte ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nasen/Zährten...???*

Danke. gibt ja schon mal ne Richtung..

Jemand Kenntnis von Zährten/Rußnasen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nasen/Zährten...???*

na, keiner da, die die isst?

Stimmt das, dass die früher in Bayern auch als Steckerlfisch angeboten wurden?


----------



## arnichris (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nasen/Zährten...???*

... das mit Steckerlfisch habe ich auch schon öfters gehört, vor allem in Bayern und Oberösterreich - gegessen oder gefangen hab ich leider noch keine. Sollt ich aber mal eine fangen, gibts nen ausführlichen Genussreport


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nasen/Zährten...???*

Dann mal ran..


----------



## labralehn (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nasen/Zährten...???*

Die Zährte ist in BaWü ganzjährig geschont.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nasen/Zährten...???*

Das war aber nicht die Frage.


----------



## labralehn (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nasen/Zährten...???*

Wie soll man die denn fangen, wenn Sie geschont sind?
Da man sie nicht fangen darf, wird sie wohl auch keiner bisher gegessen haben.

Oder sollte das ein Aufruf sein, nun Zährten zu fangen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nasen/Zährten...???*

äääh - Deutschland ist größer als B-W, oder??
Bayern darf man sie z. B. meines Wissens fangen..
Haben da weder Schonzeit noch Schonmaß..


----------



## Acipenser (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Nasen/Zährten...???*

Habe folgende Plazierung:
1.) Brassen: sehr aromatisch, Gräten kein Problem, ich schneide die bis aufs Rückgrat ein im Abstand von ca. 2-3 mm, ein ausgesprochen guter Fisch zum Frittieren
2.) Rotauge: auch schöner Eigengeschmack, Gräten siehe oben, Verwendung: Braten und Frittieren
3.) Rapfen: aromatisch, gutes Fleisch, eigentlich viele Gräten, aber s.o.. zum Braten und Frittieren
4.) Giebel: eigenwilliger Geschmack, leicht süßlich, aber sehr lecker, ergibt durch die kräftige Bauchhöhle nur Rückenloins und Schwanzfilets, recht viele Gräten, aber eher feine, kommt man mit klar. Zum Braten und Frittieren
5.) Nase: milder Geschmack, Gräten leicht zu handhaben. Zum Braten und Frittieren
6.) Barbe: gutes Fleisch, aromatisch, nicht so kröftig wie die Brasse, dicke Schwabbelhaut, kein kulinarischer Genuss. Es lassen sich gut Filets schneiden, die in Abständen von 2-3mm bis au die Haut einschneiden und die Gräten sind kein Problem. Zum Braten und Frittieren.


----------



## 42er barsch (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nasen/Zährten...???*

hi,

bin gerade über den trööt gestolpert und weiß nicht ob er noch aktuell ist.

ich habe nasen schon auf verschiedene arten zubereitet.

zum einen, wie schon angesprochen, in frikadellen oder sauer eingelegt.

beides sehr lecker, wie mit anderen weißfischen auch.

 meiner meinung nach geschmacklich am besten waren sie aber geschröpft,
leicht mit salz und pfeffer gewürzt ,die bauchhöhle mit kräutern gefüllt, ein wenig mit zitronensaft beträufelt und in der pfanne kross gebraten.

die schwarze haut aus der bauchhöhle vorher entfernen.

ein sehr feiner geschmack, wie von weißfischen bekannt aber nicht so dominant wie z.b. rotauge.

gruss


----------



## Donaugrundel (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Nasen/Zährten...???*

Hallo,

Es stimmt, die Russnase auch Zährte genannt, wurde früher hier in Niederbayern als Steckerlfisch( auf Jahrmärkten usw.)  angeboten.
Ist heute aber durch die Makrele verdrängt worden.
In der Donau bei Passau ist die Zährte ein recht häufiger Fisch und macht an der leichten Feederrute auch ordentlich Dampf.

Viele Grüße
Karsten


----------

